# Revenge Class Battleship - HMS Resolution



## bradshaw65

Discussion thread for Revenge Class Battleship - HMS Resolution. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button
i was just finishing the stokers entry we stoker2s were put on these two old battleships HMS RESOLUTION & REVENGE to finish our training,they were out of commsion & being used as stokers training establishment it was a real experience seeing that we had never been in the boiler or engine rooms before,& walking around the ships seeing that armour was some thing.they were the last of that class & a few years after i was crew on HMS OBEDIENT a O class destroyer based at Pompey when the last of the Battleships came in to commsion HMS VANGUARD it was off to Australia with the young Queen & prince Philipe the year 1946 we were in spithead & they prepared a sending off for them & when the Vanguard started steaming out of Spithead there were two lines of destroyers doing a manoeuvre down the port & starboard sides of her with all the fleet doing the usual hats off waving


----------

